# Where to buy deli cups



## Plantyblk (Nov 19, 2012)

Just wondering where can i buy the deli cups used for hatch lings in uk?

i just always wanted to know where to get them.


----------



## cokacola (Jan 11, 2007)

eBay.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Here 

DELI CONTAINERS


----------



## Harry_NW (Feb 15, 2010)

these are great and have proper ventilated lids

5 x 32oz Deli Cups perfect for Fruit Fly Cultures DART FROGS, MANTIDS REPTILES | eBay


----------



## HobGood (Nov 2, 2012)

yesw ebay or flipkart are the sites from where you could get whatever you like of your own choice...:lol2:


----------

